

Review: Logitech Revue with GoogleTV - excid3
http://excid3.com/blog/2010/12/review-logitech-revue-with-google-tv/

======
citizenkeys
Who else got one of these for free from Google? I got mine yesterday, was
excited about it, and... calling the thing a "first-generation product" would
be a generous compliment.

I got the thing thinking that Google wanted me to write apps for it or
something. The Revue came directly from Logitech. Google never sent me an
email or provided any information about doing development with the box.
There's also no developer tools provided by Google anywhere. The most I could
find was "The Official Google TV Blog": <http://googletv.blogspot.com/>

~~~
excid3
That's interesting. I got an email and a document with it that had some links
for development.

~~~
citizenkeys
How long ago did you get the actual device? I got mine yesterday. Yet to get
anything from Google in email. There's no links on google.com/tv for
developers, either. The closest is just one page with "more information coming
soon." <http://www.google.com/tv/developers.html>

~~~
excid3
I got the email on November 4th, and about 4 weeks later got the device.

"Dear Developer, As a valued Google Code web development community member &
partner based in the U.S. you are eligible to receive a free Google TV device
on our behalf.

As we announced on our blog last week, we’re excited to be providing 10,000
free Google TV devices to help developers start building for TV."

~~~
citizenkeys
Hmm... my email just said that I was a winner in the "web developer promotion"
and included a link to a promo code to order the device on logitech's site.

~~~
excid3
Must have been a different giveaway. I'm pretty sure I got mine from attending
Google I/O 2010.

